# Wasatch LE Archery....where are they?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok....I'm trying to help a friend out who has Wasatch LE archery tag. I had this tag 3 years ago and was successful. Saw lots of elk and figured I could help him get into them. Nope. We been hitting from Bench Creek over toward Mill hollow. We covered a lot of ground on foot and glass. We are on the mountain now and are only coming up with sheep.....

I will take any and all suggestions and honey holes. He's never shot an elk with a bow and so not being picky at all.

Hoped not to have to make the Hail Mary post....but I am!


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

I spent the last week or so up there and ran into 7 Bulls 3 of them were easily over 330 and one was even 350ish 2 of them I could have easily shot at around 30 yards away. There up there. And bugling too.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

What area are you hunting in?? I know a general areas that has some Bulls.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Really appreciate the PM's...thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just returned home for a day to find several E-mails and PM's from
Wasatch LE archery guys that cant find elk.

Sorry, I'm no help this year, I haven't been on the Wasatch...


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

If I had a bull tag I could have easily filled it twice lol one was easily 350 bull seen a ton of 330 Bulls to. Had 2 different Bulls called in with in 30 yards! I guess I was just in the right spot. Tons of elk sign too lots of trees were pretty much destroyed from rubbing velvet and shining up there horns.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I didn't see a single elk where I was hunting... No one did the ranger I was talking to hadn't checked an elk tag yet that hunt and this was 3 weeks in. I hunt by current creek willow creek area and the ranger said depredation hunts had massacred the herds. It's a real shame.


----------

